# Inconsistent colors in Lightroom panels



## ninjapeps (Nov 6, 2016)

I had to reformat my computer and when I reinstalled Lightroom, the colors were off. All the panels display images the same way except in the Develop panel, which is how the image looked like once it got exported. Any idea how to fix this? Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 6, 2016)

You are likely looking at jpeg previews while in the library panel and print panel. Until you have built previews from the raw image, it shows the embedded jpeg image in the file, it can be much different.

The develop panel shows the raw image as converted, and colors may be very different depending on your camera and lightroom settings.

When you print or export, the raw image from the develop panel is converted to jpeg or other selected format, and should look like the Develop image.

Let lightroom run overnight, depending on how many images you have. It will convert the raw images into jpeg image previews so you will or should then see the same image and color in the other panels.

Check the settings in your camera, it may have color changes in the preferences that only appear in the jpeg image. Try resetting them to default.


----------



## ninjapeps (Nov 6, 2016)

The thing is that even newly imported raws appear like this and that wasn't the case before. Before reformatting, there wasn't any difference between how the images appeared in the develop panel and anywhere else. The only thing different between now and then that I can think of is that before, I had LR4 and then upgraded to LR6 while this time, I installed LR6 directly.


----------

